
Life Lessons on Entrepreneurship - cmouli
https://medium.com/@dot2globe/life-lessons-from-our-gen-x-entrepreneurial-journey-76abcb278abb
======
Partha1729
Thanks Chandra for the post.

Hey Community - Please share any thoughts you might have in our journey. Eager
to hear your views..

